

I don't use my iPhone as a computer - bdfh42
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/09/23/iDontUseMyIphoneAsACompute.html

======
comatose_kid
The big point for me is that although eee Pc is small, it doesn't fit in a
pocket, so I wouldn't take it everywhere I go.

Because of this, phones still represent the future of ubiquitous computing.

~~~
khafra
No, the future of ubiquitous computing is represented by bigger pockets.

...But seriously, folks--I can squeeze the eee PC into a large cargo pocket,
and walk with a Joker-ish hitch to my stride, but that doesn't even
technically represent ubiquitous computing. It takes longer than 10 seconds to
boot, and it's awkward to use while standing up, so if I've got 'em both on me
I'll always default to the iPhone unless I need to type more than a paragraph,
or do something the iPhone can't.

~~~
notauser
It depends on your usage pattern. I take the train to work and always get a
seat, so by carrying my Eee I recover an 40-60 minutes a day.

If I had to stand up on the train, an Android phone or an E71 (or at last
resort, an iPod) would be a much better choice.

~~~
netcan
Here's my take.

In your case, I would say the train with it's seats & 1 hr time period is more
similar to an office scenario. Just like laptops extended the office to
planes, long train rides & coffee shops Eee-like laptops extend the office
further. The iphone is computing away from the office: The lift, the taxi, the
meeting, the queue.

So to restate common wisdom: Whether or not you'll be able to work a
spreadsheet or create a powerpoint on one is not as important as what new
things you can/will do on one.

This guy implies using the Eee for calls, texts, music etc. I don't buy it.

------
pxlpshr
This is an interesting blog article that supports my hypothesis of how to fail
in the AppStore. I think a lot of people forget the concept and purpose of a
mobile device, and how closely it's tied to being PORTABLE, EASY TO USE,
and/or relevant to the basic fundamentals of the phone.

Games/media tend to be the exception.

------
raheemm
I do want to use my iPhone (or any mobile device) as a computer!

I was impressed with Dave's strong endorsement of the ASUS. However, the
iPhone has raised the bar to a mindblowing level. This device is causing major
shifts - high speed wireless is once again becoming hot; USA is finally
catching up to the far east in terms of high speed 3G networks - all of which
is further accelerating internet innovation.

Had it not been for the iPhone, we would still be messing around with boring
devices like Blackberry and shitty laptops. This does not excuse their stupid
decision to ban Alex Sokirynsky's cool podcasting app. But without them, our
collective games would be much weaker.

~~~
jrockway
_USA is finally catching up to the far east in terms of high speed 3G networks
- all of which is further accelerating internet innovation._

AT&Ts 3G network was pretty much the same before the iPhone came out. I was
using 3G with a Windows Mobile phone long before the iPhone existed.

------
mdolon
I use my iPhone primarily as a phone. You know, when I want to still be able
to communicate with other people while I'm away from my computer. Do you
_really_ want to be that attached and dependent on computers?

Looks like society is really turning in the direction of science fiction
novels.

~~~
netcan
That there is _the_ point. A phone is something you have anyway. Everyone has
one. You get it on a monthly plan. You use it to communicate. Even if an Eee
does all your computing, you'd still have a phone in your pocket.

If your phone does all your computing, the Eee stays home. If your Eee does
all your computing, the phone still comes. Unless, your Eee starts making
calls, it's a extra.

People were carrying around big uncomfortable phones @ ridiculous call prices.
Once they got one, it went everywhere. Laptops, even 1kg ones, are a sometimes
food

------
jawngee
Weird, I use my iPhone for everything but a phone, because, frankly, it sucks
as a phone. Which is good, because I let it disrupt me less and am less likely
to disrupt other people because I don't want to wait for it to unfreeze and
then another 30 seconds it takes me to scroll through my contacts list and
then thumb the fucking thing and then click on call.

And, shit, I don't even use it for email because it sucks for that too. I
can't search. I have 5 email accounts for various things and I have to click
15 times to check them all, instead of a single view like the blackberry. Oh
and I can't search. I mentioned that. Did I mention that? Yeah, I can't
search. And when I click on a message I have to wait for the fucking webkit
view to load before I can read it. I can't copy and paste addresses, I can't
forward emails as sms's, I can't save attachments. SO awesome.

So yeah I use it for everything but email and the phone. And maybe SMS
messaging too I do a lot less of because it's another slow cumbersome process
that zaps the joy out of semi-realtime conversation. I love it when it craps
out, and how it can't send in the background and those wonderfully stupid chat
bubbles. I am not 12 years old.

So I don't really use it for anything other than browsing the web, tracking
poker stats and playing Wurdle. I love Wurdle. I can play it until my thumbs
cramp. I hope those guys make millions.

------
biohacker42
I've been racking my brain for a while about mobile computing.

I am one of the people who thing that's the next big thing, but I just can't
see what will be the dominant device.

Will it be something like a smart phone/iPhone, or a just tiny yet powerful
laptop. I think its mostly a UI conundrum.

~~~
greyman
I think there will be more than one dominant device. Someone will want big
phone, someone will prefer small laptop. Or maybe something completely
different will come, something like rollable ebook reader?

------
bendemott
It seems to me like with any mobile device, once the "Oh this thing is cool,
and I'm going to play with it" phase wears off. Most people are just content
using any mobile device in a way that benefits them, easily, and conveniently.

Music is an obvious avenue for mobile success - there's still lots of tedium
to our everyday lives, and there are many places where music can fill in those
gaps (car, gym, park, DMV, etc) I work as a Systems Engineer, and I don't
carry a blackberry or Treo - I refuse to, I don't WANT the temptation to write
and respond to emails while I'm eating my breakfast before work. That's a
different topic, but the device needs to substantially make my life better in
a way bringing my laptop with me can't - and I just don't see the benefit yet.

------
antirez
nonsense you will realize, once you compare the size of the two devices and
that the iPhone is _also_ a phone since Skype is in no way a replacement for a
GSM phone.

p.s. also I've an Asus EEE, but I did the reverse, I rarely use the eee now
that I've almost-a-computer around, the iPhone.

------
mattmaroon
Everyone sees everything in black and white these days. Smartphones are not
replacements for computers, at least, as most people use computers. People
will always still have both. They might carry computers less, but they'll
still have them for when they want to get things done.

------
rokhayakebe
Has anyone used the Asus Laptop? How does it perform?

~~~
jrockway
_How does it perform?_

When connected to a monitor/keyboard/mouse, I don't really notice a difference
between that machine and my real laptop. Obviously compiling the Linux kernel
is faster on a real dual-core processor, but using emacs and firefox is just
fine on the Eeepc. Even without the keyboard and monitor, the Eee is quite
nice to use. The screen is actually brighter than my Thinkpad, and it's
certainly higher resolution.

Anyway, I find his use of the term "the Asus" interesting. Asus doesn't even
brand the eeepcs as "Asus" anymore. The only part on the laptop that says
"Asus" is the serial number label on the back; everywhere else it says
"Eeepc".

------
TweedHeads
Whiner whining about Apple again?

Did he get ass-raped by Jobs when he was a kid?

Oh wait, nobody reads his lame blog so he is trying to get attention bashing
Apple, how clever!

------
torpor
Get a Freerunner, Dave. Its a great podcast device.

